# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Na ishte njëherë Troja me nëntë shpirtra

## ALBA

"Jeta e një arkeologu", kështu titullohet libri shkencor autobiografik i Henrik Shliemanit me nënshtetësi amerikane, por i lindur në Gjermani i cili ishte i pari që filloi gjurrmimet në kodrën e vogël të Hisarlikut në Turqi në vitin 1871 me lejen e administratës Otomane për te kerkuar Trojën legjendare. 

Ai instalohet afer germadhave në një fshat të vogël prej rreth 17 shtëpish me banorë me origjinë shqiptare. Njihet edhe me një percjellës poashtu shqiptar që dinte të fliste greqisht dhe e njihte mirë territorin.

Në biografinë e tij Shliemani perbuz varfërinë e mikpritjes shqiptare gjoja se e kishte veshtirë të ushqehej në ato kushte....Vetëm ky paragraf s'ka merita fare për ne. 
Por t'i kthehemi tani Trojes! 
Dihet se Shliemani ishte i pasionuar për Trojen Homerike sipas të thënave të tij qysh nga mosha e re. Por është interesant se si i ra ndermend të kerkoje Trojen një tregtari qe mirrej me tregtine e barotit gjatë luftes së Sesionistëve (shkëputjes) nga Unioni amerikan 1862-64 ku bëri pasuri të madhe, t'i kthehet gjurmeve arkeologjike! 
M'u për këtë edhe e ka humbur besimin e shkencëtarëve modernë të cilët mendojnë se Shliemani ishte një sharlatan i pa shoq në tregti dhe mashtrues i madh. 

Pas kthimit nga Amerika prapë shkon aty afer frontit ku behej lufta Ruso-Turke dhe aty mirrej me biznes por këtë herë me indigo! Në vitin 1871 fillon pra te gërmojë aty ku më parë ishin germadhat e Trojes në Hisarlik e qe te romakët njihej me emrin Ilion, se Troja ka ndërruar emrin disa herë në historinë e saj. 

Së pari kur erdhi i pari i trojanëve Dardanosi (diskutohet ende se ka ardhur nga dardania ilire) u vendos në mbretërinë e Frigjisë si spahi ne tokat e mbretit Teuker. Buzë ngushtices kishte ndertuar një kala sigurisht për të kontrolluar tregtinë detare në mes dy detnave qe njihet me emrin Dardanum. Pas vdekjes se Teukerit e bija e tij martohet më Dardanosin dhe kështu fillon dinastia e dardanidëve në Frigji për gjashtë gjenerata me radhe nga -1450 para krishti deri afer -1250 me ramjen e Trojes me Priamin. 

Dardanosi dhe Bateja kishin lënë Eriktonin e ky len Trosin nga edhe e merr emrin Troja. Mirëpo Trosi i len dy djem, Iliusin dhe Asarakusin. Në fron hyp Iliusi kurse Asarakusi len Kapisin. Pastaj vjen Ankizi dhe me Afroditen len Eneun ku nga kjo degë pak më larg Priamit. Virgjili dhe Augusti vendosin ta marrin apo ta kurdisin origjinen trojane të romakëve. 
Kurse nga dega tjeter e Iliusit vjen tirani famëkeq Laomedoni, i ati i Priamit. Pra sipas Virgjilit ajo dega e Iliusit duhej zhdukur se ishin degjeneruar dhe humbur te gjitha virtytet e të parëve të tyre si Dardanosi e Trosi. 



                                      Dardanosi     

                                      Eriktoni

                                      Trosi

                   _______________________

           Iliusi                                           Asarrakus

           Laomedon                                  Kapis

           Priam                                         Ankiz

( Parisi,  Hektori Kasandra,Polidori)         Eneu          



Qe pra si na shfaqet familja mbretërore trojane. Keto degë edhe Shlimani i ka permendur duke thënë se ky popull ka ardhur nga Ballkani....

Pas një pune intensive, tri vjet me radhë, Shlimani zbulon jo një por 9 Troja të ngritura njera mbi germadhat e tjetres. Një civilizim i vjeter prej më së 4000 vitesh. Mirëpo vetem ne Trojen numer VI Shlimani gjen disa prova të zjarrit ku dhe bindet se ka gjetur Trojen Homerike. Dhe një mbremje derisa puntorët kishin nderprerë punen ai bën një xhiro mbi muret e Trojes dhe papritmas gjoja has në një arkë prej druri ku në te gjen thesarin e njohur qe ai e pagëzon "Thesari i Priamit". 
Aty gjen një diadem të mrekullueshëm prej ari të gershetuar me fletë dushku, jo ma pak se "dymbëdhjetëmijë" (si në shifren mitike-fetishe shqiptare qe permendet në kënget kreshnike). 
Aty afer gjurmimeve Shlimani kishte sjellur edhe shoqen e tij Sofien greke, me te cilen posa ishte martuar, dhe kur ia tregon tërë atë thesar ajo mbetet pa mend! -Ç'ka do t'iu thomë neser puntorëve? - thotë ajo. 
-Ti do t'iu dalesh perpara dhe thuaju se burri im e ka sot ditëlindjen! Kthehuni në shtepi se diten e keni të paguar! 
Kështu qe Shlimani ia arrin t'i mashtrojë puntorët e gjorë, se kishte përvojë nga këto punë... 

Sot dihet për aventurat e ketij thesari i cili fshehurazi kalon nga Turqia, pra në mënyrë ilegale. Askush se ka parë këtë ar në token otomane por mbi të merret vesh vetem nga një artikull i një gazete greke ku shkruhej se Shlimani paska gjetur Trojen dhe një thesar!
Nga Greqia Shlimani ikën në Gjermani te Bizmarku, se tani autoritetet turke i kerkonin llogari se ua ka vjedhur thesarin në token e tyre. Turqit s'kishin kurrfarë prova shkencore se ai thesar është gjetur në territorin turk por ishin të bindur vetem sipas deklarates qe kishte dhënë vetë Shlimani në gazete. Tani ishte armiqësuar edhe Turqia me Gjermaninë. 

Shlimani rrefuzon t'ia kthejë arin Turqisë. Pas një procesi gjyqësor Shlimani denohet dhe detyrohet t'i pagujë asaj disa mijëra flori dhe procedura mbyllet njëherë për njëherë. 
Derisa para dhjetë vitesh askush nuk e ka ditur se ç'u bë me "Thesarin e famshëm të Priamit". Me t'u rrezuar Muri i Berlinit, gjermanet filluan t'i kerkojnë relikat e tyre neper muzetë e ndryshëm te Rusisë ku rastësisht një ekip has në thesarin e famshëm të Shlimanit. Mësohet pastaj se pas bombardimeve ruset e kanë marrë thesarin si plaçkë lufte dhe e kanë strehuar në muzeun "Hermitazhë" ku gjindet edhe sot. Prapë po sa doli lajmi permes medjave, turqit ngrenë zërin dhe revendikojnë vazhdimisht këtë patrimon kulturor qe sipas ligjit iu takon atyre. Mirëpo njëhere pernjëhere ruset thanë se neve s'do t'ia kthejmë askujt. Kush don me pa të vijë te ne... 
Kështu pra ka ngelur kjo deri tani. 

Për të vertetuar se a është ai thesar me të vertet i kohes së Priamit, shkencëtarët gjermanë kanë marrë leje per ta analizuar në karbon 14 dhe rezultati del për habinë e të gjithë shkencëtarve të botes se ai thesar i perket periudhes së vjeter, nja 1000 vjet para luftes së Trojes!!! 
Zbulimi i Shlimanit ndoshta pa ditur del gënjeshtër, nga mos dija e tij, apo ishte përgatitur nga një rrjet grek per të çuar hi se tërë Azia e Egjeu ishin greke. 

Sofia ishte edhe grua edhe komplicë i Shlimanit se edhe maskën e gjetur dy vite më përpara në Mikenë nga Shlimani, greket menjëhere e quajten maska e Agamemnonit, bashkëkohës i Priamit. Tani me zhvillimin e shkences dhe teknikes veshtirë të simulohet një e vertetë. Per çudi ende grekët nuk kan pranuar të analizohet maska e Agamemnonit! Pse? 

Një specialist i biografis së Shlimanit shkon aq larg sa qe thotë se thesari do të jetë blerë në Ballkan. 
Ndersa gjatë një bisede me një artist turk, ai më bindi se Shlimani paska kaluar edhe neper Ballkan dhe në Kosovë! Biles ekzistonka një liber ku pershkruhet udhëtimi i Shlimanit nëper Kosovë dhe se ai libër në turqisht mban titullin "Njerëzit, mbretërit dhe perenditë". 

Përgatiti: Dardan Lekë Dreni

----------


## Kreksi

Më pelqeni Alba...

MISTERI i gjetjes se Trojes nga Shlimani ende s'ka perfunduar.
Grekët  e kan paguar Shlimanin qe të falcifikoj "thesarin e priamit"

----------


## alibaba

Kjo është gjenealogjia e familjes trojane por nuk më duket edhe aq e saktë.

----------


## Kreksi

Propozimi i juaj mund te jete edhe i saket deri diku, ne pikpamje pergjithshme te situates ndermjet personazhve te asaj kohe ne gadishullin ballkanike e qe nuk duhet menjanuar kete ekspozen e juaj por ketu hasim edhe ne disa shpraztira per te ardhur deri tek Parisi e Asteinjaksi....

Krahas Dardanit te Madh do e ksha ven edhe emrin e vellaut te tije, Janus-it qe sipas legjendes, kete te fundit  e vret Dardanusi e qe pastaj merr arratin per tu strehuar ne tokat e Teukrosit ne Frigjin ndersa pasardhesit e Janosit ikin ne itali....

Është edeh nje pikepytje e madhe ne tere kete mitologji te pa fund; 
Mos na ishte Helena e bija e Hermiones ?
Se ju ketu ate e leni te pamartuar kur dihet se ate pasi qe e shpetoi nga bajlozi Herakleu dhe e martoi ne samothrace, a ka mundesi qe Parisi ka shkuar qe te marri mbesen e tije dhe e tere historia  ngatrrohet ketu,mu tek Hermiona ?

----------


## alibaba

E kam marrë nga një link këtë gjenealogji.

http://www.timelessmyths.com/classical/data/troy.gif

Atë që e vërejta është vendi i gabuar i Ganimedit, sepse këtu na del djal i Trosit e në të vërtetë është djalë i Laomedonit.

----------


## ALBA

Kam ne dore nje liber qe po e studjoj me vemendje dhe ne kapertinen e pare dhe te mbrapme  te saj ka nje harte shume te vjeter , te cilen e skanova dhe po ja u sjell ketu .

Libri eshte botuar ne vitin 1958 ne Gjermani , dhe titullohet Römische Sagen nga Richard Carstensen . Nuk e di ne se e keni lexuar , por ky liber eshte shume interesant per te kthjelluar me teper mitet dhe origjinen e tyre . Gjithashtu ne kete liber permendet emri i albaneve qe ne kohet e lashta . Nuk e di ne se ky liber eshte i perkthyer dhe ne gjuhe te huaja , por per tja i perzjellur ketu tek ju eshte shume e veshtire per ta pekthyer , pasi libri ka mbi 261 flete , dhe koha me mungon . Por ne se jeni te interesuar mund te skanoj disa flet ku jane me te rendesishem . Ne se ndonje qe mund te dij gjermanisht dhe ka kohe te mjaftueshme , mund te me coj nje email dhe une mund ti skanoj flete qe jane te rendesishme ku permendet me se shumeti albanet . Ky liber ka dhe nje lidhje me Alba longa , ku mund ti shikoni dhe ne harte ku eshte shkruar Albaner Berge dhe Alba Longa , qe do te thote malet e albaneve . Librin nuk e kam lexuar akoma , por pasi ta lexoj do tju bie me shume info per sa i perket kesaj teme . 

Alba

----------


## Zëu_s

@ Alba

Mi dergo mua te lutem dhe do shikoi qe ti perkthej edhe per te tjeret forumista, ato gjera qe jan ma me rendesi.

FLM

----------


## ALBA

Po bej prove nje flet ketu , por se besoj te lexohet dhe aq mire . Provoje kopjoje ne comjutrin tend , ne se mund ta zmadhosh , ne se nuk i lexon dot me duhet emaili jot qe ti coj origjinale sic jan skanuar sepse une i kam zwogeluar per arsye se forumi i merr vetem me permasa 600 me 400 .

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Shikoje se mos e lexon me mire kete flete

----------


## Kreksi

Shtrohen pytje e mbi pytje se nga erdhen trojanët ?
Nese ata me te vertete kane ardhur nga ballkani atehere nga ndonje fis ilir, atehere athere duhet korrigjuar edhe homerin, megjithese ky na len shume deshmi per keto fise por pa i permendur edhe fiset tjera, perpos peoneve.
Ne nje varg aty ne "iliad" homeri kendon per peoenet se si kan bere rruge te gjate plote 11 dite gjeri ne fushen e trojes e kjo ka mundesi duke shiquar sot kete distanc.
Mirepo perpos peoenve ne iliad hasim shume afersi me trojanet per kah ndihma por edhe per kah distanca. Thrakasët jane me prezent ne luften e trojes dhe luajn nje rol te madh, me shume se peoenet.
Tani, pasi qe i kemi zbuluar dy fise ilire qe permenden ne iliad, peoenet dhe dardanet, e qe keto dy fise kan mbijetuar me kete emer edhe deri vone ne kohen romake e bizantine, a ka mundesi qe epiqendra e ngjarjes se luftes te kete qen diku tjeter perpos azise se vogel ?

----------


## Baptist

Eshte edhe nje pyetje disafish me e rendesishme ne kete kontekst. Perse u dashka me cdo kusht t'i rrudhim territoret tona historike ?

----------


## Kreksi

O Baptist, po ne qeto qe i kemi ne dor nuk ia arrijmi ti mbajmi njehere si duhet...


Dardani---Troje= 506 KM

----------


## Baptist

> O Baptist, po ne qeto qe i kemi ne dor nuk ia arrijmi ti mbajmi njehere si duhet...
> Dardani---Troje= 506 KM


Prandaj u dashka te heqim dore edhe nga Historia?!!!

Po s'behet keshtu.

Dardania nuk ishte sa Kosova pastaj po harron se shkupi ka qenebrenda kufijve te dardanise tjetra eshte se dardania nuk kishte kufij me Thrakine dhe cante permes Bullgarise deri ne bregdet. Fashaterat etnike shqiptare ne thellesi te bulgarise deshmojne per kete link parahistorik. etj

rruga Prishtine-Stamboll eshte kaluar me karavan per "dy jave" Ne kemi qene te pranishem panderprere historikisht ne turqine evropiane, kemi pasur princer qe kan pasur prona te veta edhe ne jerusalem ne kohen e kryqzatave. kufijte etnik kishin kuptim krejt tjeter para shek 19

----------


## Hyllien

> rruga Prishtine-Stamboll eshte kaluar me karavan per "dy jave" Ne kemi qene te pranishem panderprere historikisht ne turqine evropiane, kemi pasur princer qe kan pasur prona te veta edhe ne jerusalem ne kohen e kryqzatave. kufijte etnik kishin kuptim krejt tjeter para shek 19


Ndonje gje me konkrete ?

----------


## Kreksi

Sipas mendimit tim;
Me konkretisht, Baptist don te thot se lidhja ndermjet trojeve shqiptare dhe atyre atje ne Azi te vogel, pra brigjeve te egjeut nuk eshte kputur asnjehere....

----------


## Baptist

Ta thote edhe ALBA
ALBA cit.:
Ai (Shlimani) instalohet afer germadhave në një fshat të vogël prej rreth 17 shtëpish me banorë me origjinë shqiptare. Njihet edhe me një percjellës poashtu shqiptar që dinte të fliste greqisht dhe e njihte mirë territorin.Ajo eshte toke shqiptare tradicionalisht dhe vetem perandoria turke ka arritur ta cfaros elementin shqiptar me sukses te mjaftueshem me asistencen e fuqishme nga kisha vazale greke.

Gjetjet arkeologjike ne fushte-troje te gjitha korrespondojne me kulturen dardane dhe ilire te kohes, mos te flasim per emrat si dhe te dhenat tjera qe jane dokumentuar mire nga historianet serioz qe ende hezitojne ta pranojne se kolonite dardane zotonin nje territor aq te madh qe shtrihej ne te dy kontinentet.

Aftesite e tyre diplomatike, marreveshtjeve multilaterale si dhe drejtesia si virtyt i lindur dardan zgjeruan sferen e influences me gjere se qe mund te paramendohet. 

Konkretisht Familja e Leke Daukagjinit thuhet se eshte cvendosur nga Troja. Fatkeqsisht ate botim te Kanunit nuk e kam me dhe nuk me kujtohet prej nga ishte marre referenca. (gje e lexuar dhe studiuar ne moshen 16 vjecare 20 vjete me pare). Habitem si e mbaj mend.

Keshniket, (qe disa here po e perseris, eshte shprehje e korruptuar shqipe ekuivalente me "Crusader", poashtu shprehje e korruptuar latine ;shprehja origjinore shqipe rrjedh nga Krishtnik.); Ndonese shqiptaret ne Kryqezata apo ne luftat Kreshnike moren pjese per je gje tjeter, per te kthyer Syrin e Grajave ose "the Holly Grail", nga keto kryqezata shqiptaret se jo serbet sepse ata kurre nuk kishin marre pjese ne kryqezata perpos ateher kur tradhetuan "Betejen e Kosoves" e kishin gjetur nje gjemb nga Kurora e Krishtit e cila sot e kesaj dite ruhet dhe eshte prone e "Hilandarit" ne Orosh.

Pikerisht kur princerit me te mire te arberise po luftonin ne Jerusalem e vise tjera te lindjes duke harruar se duhet mbrojtur atdheun, serbet shfrytezuan rastin te pushtonin tokat tona duke shtrire pushtetin se paku per dhjet vjete deri ne selanik.

Pra, pranija jone atje nuk ka pushuar kurre. Ne menyre te kundert jo si vendali edhe sot i kemi rreth 5 milion shqiptar etnik ne turqi.

----------


## Kreksi

Po ke edhe tek Xenofoni nje epizod ku ne turqin e sotme e qe atehere ishte ky vend nen sundimin pers, por ne nje provenc qeveriste nje grua dardane me emrin Mania !
Ketu jemipra ne shekullin e V-të para krishti e shifet se edhe pas luftes se Trojes, gati pas 1000 vitesh ne keto troje kishin zotesi te qeverisnin dardanet !
Kjo deshmi e Xenophon-it ka rendesi...

----------


## Baptist

Deshmi shume e vlefshme sepse ne kete periudhe referencat per pranine dardane atje jane shume te rralla.

----------


## Hyllien

> Konkretisht Familja e Leke Daukagjinit thuhet se eshte cvendosur nga Troja. Fatkeqsisht ate botim te Kanunit nuk e kam me dhe nuk me kujtohet prej nga ishte marre referenca. (gje e lexuar dhe studiuar ne moshen 16 vjecare 20 vjete me pare). Habitem si e mbaj mend.


Qe Dukagjinet jane ndoshta familja me e vjeter shqiptare ket ta thote Dhimiter Pilika e cila sipas tij gjenealogjia ne nje dokument mesjetar e con deri ne 30 shekuj mbrapa. Problemi eshte qe ku ishin keta 30 shekuj me Pare. Un mendoj se ishin aty ku kane qene. Ku bazohesh ti qe i con ne Turqi ?

----------


## Kreksi

Genesis, 

Duhet te kemi parasysh se edhe para luftes se Trojes nga turqia e sotshme(kjo eshte nje fobi, posa te lexohet turqi) ka patur emigracione, jo me luftra e pushtime, po shkurte nga kriza ekonomike apo nga thatesia nga uria popuj te tere kan emigruar dhe kan gjetur strehime tek popuj tjere pa luftra.
Keshtu pat migruar edhe populli Frigjian qe nder historian quhet kjo epoke; Migracionet e para frigjiane ne drejtim te ballkanit, para luftes se trojes.
Pra si e thot edhe Baptist, migracione ka pasur pa nderpre.
Mos te harrojmi se turqine e sotshme e perbejne ndoshta vetem 30% te turqve/mongol, kurse pjesa tjeter e popullates mund te quhet para-mongole paar turke ku aty gjene qerkezet, kyrdet, frigjet, brigjet, lidienet, sardet e shume e shume etni tjera qe besoje se nuk jane shuar kurr !
Turqia e sotme un te krahasohet si nje Iliri e pushtuar nga sllavet ku vende vende si oazise end kan mbetur gjalle vendasit, qe jemi ne sot shqiptaret, pasardhesit e tyre...ashtu e ke edhe turqine me shume popullata...se si komb nuk eshte kompakt, tjeter se shkruhet ne leter.

ps; ato ' faqete xenofonit i kam perkthyer dhe vendosur diku ne nje sit...Mania, princesha dardane !

Origjinalin e ke tek autori, do e gjesh ne net..
.http://fr.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geume...=9782251003337

----------

